# Gehalt & Arbeitsbedingungen Automatisierungstechniker am Bodensee



## fritz09 (24 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Jahr meine Weiterbildung als staatlich. geprüfter Techniker für Prozessautomatisierung abgeschlossen und will nun evtl. an den Bodensee ziehen. 
Hat jemand dort vllt. Erfahren als Automatisierungstechniker?

Wie sind dort die Arbeitsbedingungen?
Mit welchem Jahresgehalt kann man rechnen?
Werden überhaupt Automatisierungstechniker gesucht?

Gruß

fritz09


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juli 2019)

> Wie sind dort die Arbeitsbedingungen?


Die gleichen wie überall anders auch



> Mit welchem Jahresgehalt kann man rechnen?


?? Wie soll man das beantworten? Von 25.000 - 250.000 z.B.



> Werden überhaupt Automatisierungstechniker gesucht?


Ein Blick in die einschlägigen Portale sollte für eine Antwort genügen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Juli 2019)

Hier in Süddeutschland ist es kein Problem einen Job als Programmierer zu bekommen.
Da Mitarbeiter händeringend gesucht werden, sind auch die Gehälter gut.

Allerdings hast Du hier, speziell am Bodensee, auch höhere Kosten.
Schau doch mal was Du hier für Miete, bzw. Immobilien-Kauf ausgeben musst.

Die Discounter haben die gleichen Preise, aber wenn Du z.B. Essen gehen möchtest, musst Du mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Captain Future (25 Juli 2019)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe dieses Jahr meine Weiterbildung als staatlich. geprüfter Techniker für Prozessautomatisierung abgeschlossen.
> 
> fritz09



Was sagt uns dieser Satz ???? Er hat etwas Ahnung aber wahrscheinlich so gut wie keine Berufserfahrung.
Also muß man erst kleine Brötchen backen und das Gehalt nach unten schrauben.

Vielleicht sollte er uns mal sagen was er glaubt wie groß sein Marktwert ist und was er alles aus dem Effeff kann.


----------



## FvE (25 Juli 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was sagt uns dieser Satz ???? Er hat etwas Ahnung aber wahrscheinlich so gut wie keine Berufserfahrung.
> Also muß man erst kleine Brötchen backen und das Gehalt nach unten schrauben.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte er uns mal sagen was er glaubt wie groß sein Marktwert ist und was er alles aus dem Effeff kann.



Wieso greifst Du ihn denn gleich so an?
Er hat doch anständig gefragt.

Was sein Marktwert ist, bekommt er von den Firmen schon gesagt, mach Du Dir da mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2019)

Ja,
um einmal sachlich zu antworten:

-Arbeit gibt es hier im Umkreis genug, Fachkräfte werden händeringend gesucht.
 Teils werden auch ungelernte Kräfte eingestellt und dann intern umgeschult

-Das Gehalt ist dementsprechent gut ( Wenn man etwas kann, selbstständig arbeitet, teamfähig... )

-Das Leben am Bodensee ( z.B. Lindau ) ist natürlich etwas teurer aber auch schön 
 Immobilienpreise sind natürlich deftig, gerade wenn man sich selber etwas aufbauen möchte...

Zum Jahresgehalt kann ich dir nichts sagen, da dies stark schwankt ( je nach Firma / Stelle / Erfahrung... )


----------



## FvE (25 Juli 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja,
> um einmal sachlich zu antworten:
> 
> -Arbeit gibt es hier im Umkreis genug, Fachkräfte werden händeringend gesucht.
> ...



Ja, aber das Geld ist gut an gelegt
Du kannst jeden Tag in den Bodensee pinkeln und dabei denken: "Die Stuttgarter müssen es saufen" 

https://www.bodensee-wasserversorgung.de/startseite/


----------



## Captain Future (25 Juli 2019)

FvE schrieb:


> Wieso greifst Du ihn denn gleich so an?
> Er hat doch anständig gefragt.
> 
> Was sein Marktwert ist, bekommt er von den Firmen schon gesagt, mach Du Dir da mal keine Sorgen.



Was hast du denn für Bauschmerzen ? Das war eine Feststellung und eine Frage wie er sich selber einschätzt.
Angreifen so ein Blödsinn


----------



## Bits_And_More (25 Juli 2019)

Für die Schweizer Seite des Bodensees:

Gehalt nach Studium ohne Berufserfahrung: Jahresgehalt ca. 75'000€ brutto , 42h Woche, 20-25 Tage Urlaub, ca. 9 Feiertage / Jahr 

Im Bereich Maschinenbau gibt es immer offene Stellen, Jobportale helfen, Prozessautomation, also Prozessleitsysteme, eher weniger.


----------



## fritz09 (25 Juli 2019)

Alles gut.
Berufserfahrung als Programmierer habe ich noch keine. Arbeite seit 7 Jahren in der Instandhaltung eines großen Industrieunternehmens. Nachdem ich nun meine Abendschule beendet habe, möchte ich eben einen neuen Berufsweg einschlagen!

Zum Thema Gehalt. Momentan verdiene ich 43 - 48.000€. Die sollten es eben min. schon sein.


----------



## Captain Future (25 Juli 2019)

48.000 ist schon gutes Geld. 
Denke das sollte auch in deinem neuen Berufsweg am Anfang drin sein. Aber je nach Stelle kommen auch viele Inbetriebnahmen dazu wo man auch mal schnell einige Wochen nicht Zuhause ist. Das solltest du bei deinen Bewerbungen berücksichtigen.
Als Single kein Problem aber mit Familie ist das nicht immer so einfach.

Mich hat das 2 Beziehungen gekostet..... einmal konnte ich nach 6 Monaten China in meinem Wohnzimmer alle Ecken mit dem Staubsauger saugen ohne das die Möbel gestört haben.....

Gruß und willkommen im Club


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2019)

> Berufserfahrung als Programmierer habe ich noch keine. Arbeite seit 7  Jahren in der Instandhaltung eines großen Industrieunternehmens.



7 Jahre im Bereich Instandhaltung, da lernt man ja schon so einiges. Daher bringst du aus meiner Sicht einiges an Erfahrung mit.
Das mit der Programmiererei ist letztendlich eine Sache die man lernen kann. Man muss es halt wollen, verstehen und Spaß dran haben.

Mich hat man vor ganz langer Zeit im 3. Lehrjahr einfach mit einem PG zum Kunden geschickt und gesagt "Such mal den Fehler". Damals war das für mich
recht unangenehm aber ich muss sagen, mit der ins kalte Wasser schubsen Methode hat es sehr gut geklappt. Vor allem das man eigenständig Lösungen
findet...

Schwierig in dem Beruf ist es halt, einen Job ohne Montagetätigkeit zu finden. Wie gesagt, Montagen sind aus meiner Sicht toll, man lernt viel,
auch viel kennen, vielleicht auch lieben , kommt rum....

Aber es stimmt schon, wenn man nach langer Zeit nach Hause kommt, kann es gut sein das da zur großen Überraschung keiner mehr wartet


----------



## bike (29 Juli 2019)

Also nach meiner Meinung läuft da etwas schief.
PLC-Programmierer am Schreibtisch? Ja geht das denn?
Und wenn jemand in einem Forum fragt, was wird bezahlt, dann ist er oder sie am falschen Platz.
Geld ist gut und wichtig, doch welchen Sinn macht es, einen Beruf zu machen von dem man nicht überzeugt ist?
Vor über 40 Jahren habe ich als PLC Programmierer angefangen und freue mich zufrieden in Rente zu gehen.
Ich habe nie wegen Geld meinen Wohnsitz gewechselt, das war nie nötig und das ist auch gut so.
Thats my five Cents

bike


----------



## Faceman (30 Juli 2019)

> PLC-Programmierer am Schreibtisch? Ja geht das denn?


Warum nicht, wir haben 3 davon, die Programme / Visu schreiben, Telefonservice und Fernwartung machen.



> Vor über 40 Jahren habe ich als PLC Programmierer angefangen und freue mich zufrieden in Rente zu gehen.
> Ich habe nie wegen Geld meinen Wohnsitz gewechselt, das war nie nötig und das ist auch gut so.



Was hat das mit der Fragestellung zu tun bzw. wen interessiert das?


----------

